
Mozilla Working On Firefox Companion For eBay - JMiao
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/04/16/mozilla-working-on-firefox-companion-for-ebay/
======
JMiao
Mozilla's been extending the functionality of Firefox in a unique direction.
First you have The Coop (user avatars, stepping on the toes of the Flock
browser) and now eBay tools.

